# Online Dating Sites



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2012)

My thoughts...

They all suck. Match is okay, but Christian Mingle and eHarmony suck. If you're really desperate, there's POF aka Plenty of Fish, which I would define as bottom of the barrel dating. Nothing beats meeting a woman in person vs. reading some crappy profile. Just sharing my experiences. As of yesterday, I've closed all of my accounts. Blah.

In matter of fact, online dating sites became a game. I started an online album entitled "Dating Site Adventures of Epic Proportions"....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150964169004840.439922.817154839&type=3

May need to be signed into fb to view...


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried that eHarmony thing a couple of years ago...  a total rip...  and if you're into freaky wimmenz, well, these things have more than ther fair share of them ;-)


----------



## chrmc (Jul 22, 2012)

Just as you see with many other things, you get out of them what you put in.
Last week I got married to my girlfriend of 5 years - we met on match.com. So it can happen.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats brother on getting hitched! I too married a woman that I found on the net but this was in a aol chat room before all those site were even thought of!


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe you're being a little too hasty with your decision. I met my wife on match.com, and we've been married for 8 1/2 years. It CAN be a great thing. It has been for us.  Funny thing, though. I didn't meet her until shortly after I told God that I would be okay if He decided that I should spend the rest of my days alone.  He's funny that way. He didn't put us together until He knew that I knew that He was in charge.


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2012)

I met my fiance on okcupid.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol I have gotten rather annoyed with the dating scene.  Especially, the online dating ones haha.  More specifically, POF and OKCupid.  I did Match.com for a while, and had decent luck with meeting some attractive women, but I would always find some quirk about the ones I met that wasn't in the criteria that I was seeking...lol  Been considering getting back on Match.com lately.  I did find me a great chick on on POF several months ago and I gotta tell you, it seems like we were made for each other (like that movie Hancock with Will Smith, except we don't throw each other around the city).  Sucky thing is, we are so much alike that we are pretty much best friends now and hang out every day....  Stuck in the friend zone haha.

And it really gets annoying when the chicks still use the "Myspace angles" for their photos so you can't see what they really look like.  Yea, POF and OKCupid is scrapping the bottom of the barrel, but everyonce in a while there is someone doesn't and good looking on there.  Though, those don't last on there for long haha.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2012)

I've met two women, really hit it off with both of them (not at the same time of course). We emailed, texted, etc, then all it took was 5 minutes on the phone. I'm looking for a lady, not someone who curses every other word...gesh. The other was a stay at home Mom, two kids, no job and was basically a hypochondriac. Everything was always negative, dumped her quickly. I think I'll have better luck in person. 

Just the other day a very attractive woman sat in front of me at the movies, no wedding ring! I swear if I had a pen, I would of given her my contact info. lol. I've started having fun at these dating sites. For example, I switch user names weekly. They include:

TomCruiseCrazy
No_Man_Boobs
SimplyCraptastic

etc...lol


----------



## robert leachman (Jul 26, 2012)

If your single, you should be carrying a pen at all times!!!

You could have given her your number!


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 26, 2012)

Blake. Maybe you can apply to be one of the guys on the Bachlorette


----------



## JTM (Jul 27, 2012)

a pen?  how old are you people?  get with the program and use that new smart phone you buy every few months, blake!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2012)

JTM said:


> a pen?  how old are you people?  get with the program and use that new smart phone you buy every few months, blake!



What? I didn't say I'd pull out a feather and inkwell goober and I would get a blank stare if I asked if I could bluetooth or NFC my contact info. Every few months? You mean every month! Damn Jim, get with the program!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 28, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> My thoughts...
> 
> They all suck. Match is okay, but Christian Mingle and eHarmony suck. If you're really desperate, there's POF aka Plenty of Fish, which I would define as bottom of the barrel dating. Nothing beats meeting a woman in person vs. reading some crappy profile. Just sharing my experiences. As of yesterday, I've closed all of my accounts. Blah.
> 
> ...


 

How about Craigslist? LOL! j/k:13:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2012)

seeker.mm said:


> how about craigslist? Lol! J/k:13:



haha!


----------



## Ashlar (Jul 31, 2012)

I have wondered about those dating sites . I met my wife the old fashioned way , I knew her from high school (she was best friends with my best friend's sister) and hounded her to go out with me until she relented and went  on a date with me . I guess I was a little to wild for her and she knew too many stories about me , but I wore her down . I was lucky because we had known each other for years so there was not that awkward "getting to know each other" stage .


----------



## K.S. (Jul 31, 2012)

I met both my wives the old fashioned way....at a bar! Haha! 1st one lasted 11 months (go figure), the second one is still going, 12 years. You never know where your going to find her, I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket, i.e. online dating.
I'm always looking out for the next ex-Mrs. Brother K.S., although I've been keeping mostly to gun shops and gun shows (j/k). Now there's a keeper!! Haha, good luck brothers...


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, I gotta tell you. 

My last marriage has been so successful ... 

so successful .. 

I say *S O    S U C C E S S F U  L*!


 :confused1:

... well, I can't actually recall where I met her.

 :49:


----------



## bubba806 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey now...I met my wife on POF ....yes, it's only been a year but so far so good...now I will admit that I went though several crazies before I settle on this crazy...I mean beautiful woman I call my wife


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 29, 2012)

Gentlemen I can see it now!

You see the misses, in passing, headed to to adjoining pot on the other side of the master bathroom.  You nod, she only slightly acknowledges.  Not bad, if you remember last week; her tweedier message was both abrupt and stinging.  Still it's typical communication after eight years of marriage.

Suddenly, after adjusting to a cold, cold toilet seat you get a bump and spy a hash-tag saying:  "It's over a-hole, you just don't understand me.  We've grown apart!"

Puzzled, you think without tickling the keys, "Wasn't it her idea to override the builder's design and put the water closets on opposite sides of the room?" 

Just about that time your battery fails.

What to do next!

Oh the wows of this information age!

 :2:


----------



## Txmason (Oct 7, 2012)

Try www.okcupid.com I've met a wonderful woman 
Whom I have  talkedwith for a while now. Very good site!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had a couple of leads, but I'm pretty content flying solo for now. Maybe if the right lady comes along things will change


----------



## crono782 (Oct 11, 2012)

I met my wife on Match.com about 3 years ago and we just got married in June. It's hard to find someone on there, but it's doable. I probably went on a couple dozen dates and only a few ever panned out. Of course one definitely did, hah!


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 28, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> I've had a couple of leads, but I'm pretty content flying solo for now. Maybe if the right lady comes along things will change



... things haven't changed that quickly.  She's sure to clip your wings!  They all do.:35:


----------



## MajaOES (Nov 12, 2012)

I am finding that doing the online dating hasn't been as fruitful as I thought it would be.  The profiles are a fun read but when you get to the heart of the matter I looking for something more than what an internet profile can provide.  So I am keeping the profiles of mine up but not putting much stock into finding someone online. At least being alone during the holidays will allow me to save some money finally.  LOL.  Also it gives me more time to work on the dissertation and go feed the guys at my lodge.


----------

